# RSTN on Galaxy 11



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Could someone with access to Galaxy 11 check something for me? Looking on lyngsat.com, they list under the free tv section something called RSTN on Galaxy 11.

Does anyone know what this is?? I know RSTN is the letter for the KC Royals TV network and I was curious if this is what is was. They play on TV tonight at 7:00 CST and if it really is the royals, do they stay on the air during commercials???

thanks a lot!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

timmy1376 said:


> Could someone with access to Galaxy 11 check something for me? Looking on lyngsat.com, they list under the free tv section something called RSTN on Galaxy 11.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is?? I know RSTN is the letter for the KC Royals TV network and I was curious if this is what is was. They play on TV tonight at 7:00 CST and if it really is the royals, do they stay on the air during commercials???
> 
> thanks a lot!


You've found the 2 year home of the Royals Sports Television Network. 
digital 4:2:0


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Very good. I just might have to get this hobby setup.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Its C-band! You would need a LARGE dish, but I am sure it would be well worth the effort, good luck!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tune there quite often. It is the Royals Sports Television Network complete with commercials. It is there only for games. Comes up about 45 minutes before and stays only a very short time after the game.

When Orioles do there OTA coverage, the O's TV is on IA 7(T7), also Digital 4:2:0.

When the Devil Rays do home OTA coverage It is on AMC 1 in the PAX Mux, Also digital 4:2:0.

The FSNs (ones owned by FOX) are usually in the clear on G11 and C3. Also, digital 4:2:0.

All of these are C band feeds and require a BUD, usually a 10' mesh dish. 

There are many analog feeds as well. I mention this as it is usually best to use an analog receiver to run the dish postioner and polarity servo. Also would be a good idea to use a c/Ku feed assembly as there are quite a few Ku band feeds(both analog and digital). Preseason NFL and regular season College football are a real feast, usually. Hope you have good view of most of the satellite arc.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

PSB said:


> Its C-band! You would need a LARGE dish, but I am sure it would be well worth the effort, good luck!


Out of luck then. Cannot go that big.

thanks guys!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Dont give up on FTA size is not everything! There are loads of sports and news feeds up there with a basic 30" FTA Ku band system, you cant beat 100% legal FTA TV!


----------

